# My PCT experience



## widehips71 (Jan 8, 2015)

Tapered, blasted HCG 1000iu 2x a week the last three weeks pinning, and started some extra clomid I had five days after last pin @50 ed.  <--- A bit unorthodox perhaps, but I had extra and liked the idea of it being in my system sooner.  Started clomid 100/tamox40 ed fifteen days after last pin for the first week, clomid 50/tamox40 second week, 25/20 third week, 25/20 fourth week.  I'm finishing week four this Saturday and it has went wonderfully, with the exception of during the second week I started feeling bat shit crazy.  And I mean I thought I was losing my fukin mind!  So I dropped 25mg Aromasin that night and woke up the next day feeling like a new man.  I'm telling you, the difference that one dose made was remarkable.  I followed that up with another 25 two days later.  After that, if I wake up without a boner I'll take 12.5 and it brings me right back to full mast by the next day.  So besides that manic-depressive type episode, recovery has been incredibly smooth.  By smooth I mean I haven't felt lethargic and energy has been good in the gym.  Libido is fine and I'm still poppin em off daily.  The boys are huuge lol.  I can't lie, I missed having a set of nuts.  And the best part is, I haven't lost a single pound.  Well not during PCT at least.  Looking forward to blood work and doing it all over again!  Think I'm going to finally try tren.  I need to see what it's all about.

One question... I have enough clomid/tamox to run another two weeks or so.  Considering I feel great, should I save it or use it?  We all know good pharm grade is expensive so I want to know what you would do if it were yours.  And no I'm not going to mail it to you for anything less than a hand job


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd save it brother. If the boys are running fine I'd say wait till bloodwork and see where your at. Jump on that tren train. I love me some tren and it treats me like a king. Love that shit man


----------



## stonetag (Jan 8, 2015)

^^^this wide. If the guys are producing, blood test will verify, no sense in taking more female drugs...lol


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 9, 2015)

Me likey tren.  Mmmmmmmm 

I'm with the other guys. Save it for next time your gonna need the extra to recover from tren.


----------



## McDuffy (Feb 18, 2015)

What AAS were you on for the cycle and what dosages? Just test?


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 19, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> What AAS were you on for the cycle and what dosages? Just test?



Test/Deca/Dbol @ 600/400/50 at first.  Eventually I flirted with a gram of test to see for myself what all the hype is about.  A gram is overrated and wasted gear IMO.  Only difference I noticed was an increase in sides.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 27, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Test/Deca/Dbol @ 600/400/50 at first.  Eventually I flirted with a gram of test to see for myself what all the hype is about.  A gram is overrated and wasted gear IMO.  Only difference I noticed was an increase in sides.



Good to know people can recover well even after doing deca. i have deca and i'm scared to use it next cycle. actually getting NPP tonight just so i dont have to use my deca next cycle. Its been over 2 months since your original post, how are you doing now? did u maintain the weight and strength?


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 27, 2015)

Strength fell off pretty hard for about a month before it started coming back.  I never did lose any weight though.  Check out my journal to see for yourself.  And don't be scared of deca.  It's a wonderful compound.  Respect it, but don't be scared of it


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 27, 2015)

You'd be surprised what you can recover from with legit HCG, clomid/nolva and an AI - you run your PCT with no short cuts and more than likely you'll be back. I just finished my pct - I agree WH, having my nuts hanging again is def the best part


----------

